# iPod Nano Lyrics Display not long enough [FROM:Mac]



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

Is there any way to get the lyrics to display longer before the screen goes black, or to increase the screen saver option?

Also, when I get back to my lyrics, I have to scroll all the way down to where I was because the display keeps going back to the beginning?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: iPod Nano Lyrics Display not long enough*

There isn't a setting to change the display sleep interval. The only thing you can do is interact with the iPod at regular intervals so it doesn't go to sleep.


----------

